# FE setup problems - Wish i'd never started!



## lordingsy (9 Oct 2010)

Afternoon all. So got my tank setup, planted and co2 installed - PROBLEM

The co2 keeps popping the tube. Usually where the pipe fits onto the solenoid or needle valve. I've tried soft hose from ebay which was sold as co2 tubing and i've tried some more rigid tubing too. The rigid tubing is a better on everything.

My first co2 setup has not been a good one.

Anyone any ideas what could be going wrong?


----------



## danmil3s (9 Oct 2010)

Need a bit more info on the system you are useing mate what reg and solinoid are you useing where did you get your hose


----------



## lordingsy (9 Oct 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> Need a bit more info on the system you are useing mate what reg and solinoid are you useing where did you get your hose



Yeah sorry should have though of that. Its a 2kg FE with this:

Reg http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....25555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4578wt_1041

Solenoid http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-magnetic-...plies_Fish&hash=item20b439762d#ht_2647wt_1139

Needle Valve http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330368106779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

soft tube http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370218694712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and the harder tube is from another co2 kit that was given to me by a friend. Not sure on the brand though.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Oct 2010)

Chris 

You are using the locknuts to secure the pipes in place and the pipe is pushed on as far as it will go.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lordingsy (9 Oct 2010)

Yep the pipe is pushed on and secured with the lock nuts.


----------



## danmil3s (9 Oct 2010)

what Pressure does your gauge tell you?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Oct 2010)

Guys

The pressure of a new FE or refilled should be showing approx. 50 bar on the gauge, line pressure with solenoid off approx. 2 -3 bar, line pressure with solenoid on approx. 1 - 2 bar - the fast the bps the lower the line pressure. I think  that the reg. has been purchase will only show bottle pressure not line pressure.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lordingsy (9 Oct 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Guys
> 
> The pressure of a new FE or refilled should be showing approx. 50 bar on the gauge, line pressure with solenoid off approx. 2 -3 bar, line pressure with solenoid on approx. 1 - 2 bar - the fast the bps the lower the line pressure. I think  that the reg. has been purchase will only show bottle pressure not line pressure.
> 
> ...



Yep thats right Paul. Shows about 50 bar.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Oct 2010)

Hi
Have you got the solenoid installed correctly the arrow is the direction the Co2 should flow?And switched on?
What order do you have the set-up?
Should be............ FE =====Regulator=====Needle Valve=====Solenoid=====Check Valve====Bubble Counter====Diffuser.
I'm not sure if those needle valves are bi-directional they may only flow one way.....?
Someone may know on here.
hoggie


----------



## danmil3s (10 Oct 2010)

it sound like the regulator isn't lowering the presser enough. it shouldn't be blowing of hoses even if the stuff is backwood. there was a post a couple of weeks ago, talking about changing the out put pressure.


----------



## lordingsy (10 Oct 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Have you got the solenoid installed correctly the arrow is the direction the Co2 should flow?And switched on?
> What order do you have the set-up?
> Should be............ FE =====Regulator=====Needle Valve=====Solenoid=====Check Valve====Bubble Counter====Diffuser.
> ...



I had it set up FE====Reg====Solenoid====Needle Valve====Check valve====Bubble counter==== diffuser====atomizer

I have changed it round to the way you said and ill see how that goes. Would it make thats much of a difference?


----------



## GHNelson (10 Oct 2010)

Hi
I don't know but that's the configuration i use.
Give it a try.....see how you go.
hoggie


----------



## lordingsy (10 Oct 2010)

Its burst the tube again. between the reg and needle valve. barely turn the reg on. It burst just as the solenoid was going to click on. Its getting a bit annoying now.

Is there some way to adjust the reg? there doesnt look like there is too me. unless the yellow tap thing comes off.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Oct 2010)

Hi Chris
I don't think you can adjust the regulator.
I think the needle valve is in the closed position.
Switch on the solenoid first....... open the needle valve and then open the regulator valve.
Can you test the needle valve with a air pump?To see if its jammed or busted.
hoggie


----------



## lordingsy (10 Oct 2010)

I can blow through the needle valve when its fully open and cant as i shut it. Its letting the co2 through now. The solenoid is on a timer so comes on automatically. This was when it burst the hose last time.


----------



## danmil3s (10 Oct 2010)

it sounds like the working pressure from the reg is to high. id contact the seller, maybe they will change it for you.


----------



## chris1004 (10 Oct 2010)

Hi,

It would appear in this case that you get what you pay for and  the reg you linked to cost Â£7.50. I think that's where your problem lies having read the thread through. Most of us are using regs costing 10 times that amount and some even more.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (10 Oct 2010)

Hi all

I have to agree with chris1004.
I have studied the regulator link in your 2nd post. This looks like the wrong type of regulator to me   .
There is no pressure adjustment on this regulator, it is effectively an on/off valve with a pressure gauge on it. This valve will adjust the flow rate, but not the pressure.
I'm not surprised your pipes are blowing off their connections, you're sticking the full cylinder pressure (50-60 bar) into them   
If you scroll down to question 2 at the bottom of your regulator link, the seller states (in broken English) that this is an on/off valve and also that there is no fine adjustment on this regulator.
When you get another one, I would strongly advise that you get one with dual gauges so you can see the cylinder pressure and the outlet pressure after adjustment.
This will make your life so much easier and hopefully all your problems will go away


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2010)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> It would appear in this case that you get what you pay for and  the reg you linked to cost Â£7.50. I think that's where your problem lies having read the thread through. Most of us are using regs costing 10 times that amount and some even more.
> 
> Regards, Chris.



Â£7.50? That is very cheap. My regulator cost Â£148. You may find cheap JBL regulators on ebay, I just sold one for Â£40 and one with a JBL solenoid for Â£65 on UKAPS.

You do get what you paid for. Your regulator may have too much a working pressure, I think that anything above 3bar will blow your pipes as that is the pressure that the failsafe on my Dupla Armatur kicks in.


----------



## lordingsy (11 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all your input everyone. So the conclusion is that the reg is pants and is never going to the job I want.

Ok I cant really afford a new reg at the min, but I do have this kit as well-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hydor-Green-N...upplies_Fish&hash=item2a0ae1409e#ht_500wt_922

Could this be used with my FE if I get an adaptor?


----------



## stevec (11 Oct 2010)

looks to me that you need to connect the needle valve to the reg not using tubing somehow? 
as the pressure is reduced down to a suitable pressure to use tubing.... by the needle valve not the regulator thats why its blowing


----------



## stevec (11 Oct 2010)

if you take off the hose connector completly from the reg by unscrewing it and then remove the srew on cap from the needle valve will it screw into the reg? thats how i would try to set it up


----------



## lordingsy (11 Oct 2010)

stevec said:
			
		

> if you take off the hose connector completly from the reg by unscrewing it and then remove the srew on cap from the needle valve will it screw into the reg? thats how i would try to set it up



I've tried this already. Was going to remove where the reg meets the the hose but my word its in there very very very well. Must have about half a gallon of loctite on it or something. Will not move at all.

The thing is I do think this will solve the problem if I can remove it.


----------



## stevec (11 Oct 2010)

every reg ive seen has the needle valve directly connected ie screwed into the reg maybe you can get some sort of double threaded connector


----------



## chris1004 (12 Oct 2010)

lordingsy said:
			
		

> stevec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

I don't mean to be raining on your parade here when I say this but you really should be aware just how dangerous pressurized canisters can be. I for one certainly would be very careful about playing around with the fixtures and fittings if I were you. 

I'm not familiar with the other co2 system you linked to it seems very expensive Â£77 so may have applications that it could be suitable for, unless of course its a total rip off bit of kit. 

How big is your tank?

Regards, Chris.


----------



## lordingsy (12 Oct 2010)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> lordingsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about using the reg mate. I think this reg will fit the disposable co2 bottles from machine mart so will probs just use them to tide me over for now till I can afford a decent reg.


----------

